# Top 10 best bodybuilders ever?



## Stevens (Apr 15, 2008)

(a) Who do you think are the Top 10 best bodybuilders ever are?
(b) Who do you think are the Top 10 best female bodybuilders ever are?
(c) Who do you think are the Top 10 best feamle bodybuilders ever?

ta


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2008)

ta ta


----------



## bikinicryle (Jun 3, 2008)

I put arnold in the top 10 along with Ferigno as well as Cutler and Coleman, in which order for those 4, I cannot say as they are from different times.  Number 1 all of them at certain times. hehe


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 9, 2008)

Arnold, Lee Haney, Sergio Olivia, Dexter Jackson are all awesome bbers with what bbing should be judged however guys like Yates, Ronnie, and Cutler are the  best of the  "new" type of bbing


----------



## rick246 (Jun 9, 2008)

1. dorian yates
2.ronnie coleman
3.kevin levrone
4.jay cutler   (even though his physique is horribly blocky)
5.bertil fox
6.flex wheeler
7.lee haney
8.sergio olivia
9.dennis wolf
10. nasser el sonbaty


----------



## heliboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Anorld!
__________________


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 24, 2008)

richardson1 said:


> arnold wasnt the best all time, but certainly was up there. but he did the most for the competition. kinda reminds me of randy. but arnold make sweet movies and is a governor, lol wtf, who would have guessed that?


I predicted that here in '96.


----------



## TCAP28 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lee Haney and Arnold are the best IMO.


----------



## masher (Nov 5, 2009)

1.Lee haney
2.Tom platz
3.serge neubret
4.sergio olivia
5.Ronnie coleman
6.Dorian yates
7.Tony pearson
8.victor martinez
9.shawn ray
10.Rich gaspari


----------



## Mags (Nov 6, 2009)

This is based more on my preferences of physique rather than what they did for bodybuilding or whether they are the best in specific terms. These are my favourites. The order of them?I have no idea.

Arnold
Flex Wheeler
Kevin Levrone
Victor Martinez
Ronnie Coleman
Lou Ferigno
Phil Heath
Jay Cutler
Segio Olivia
Zack Khan


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 14, 2009)

No love for Frank Zane?  Come on now.


----------



## chesty4 (Mar 25, 2010)

*1. Arnold Schwartzenegger*
*2. Sergio Olivia *(should've won in Arnold's last Mr O)
*3. Lee Haney *(perfect ambassador post Arnold era)
*4. Franco Columbo *(small man w/a wing span of a Boeing 707)
*5. Lee Labrada *(Mr. symetry)
*6. Frank Zane*
*7. Vince Gironda *.(quality muscle & aesthetics before the juice era. Would still have blown away some guys in today's 202 class) 
*8. Rich Gaspari *(Dragonslayer)
*9. Dorian Yates *(father of the mass monsters)
*10. Ronnie Coleman *(8x Mr O who took the mass lovers into the 21st century)


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 25, 2010)

I always liked Lou F.  It was cool when he was on King of Queens.


----------



## stepaukas (Mar 27, 2010)

arnold getting a vote?? come on!!!!
the dude was big.... but you asked for greatest bodybuilder, which means, being cut, vascularity, and big. arnold and sergio olivia dont have what todays guys do...the two were my era, but these guys were big... where are the developed cut to shread legs like todays guys. the dudes in the advertisements in magazines that arnt even pro's are as big as arnold, or almost as big, but way more cut.serge nubret, frank zane, bob paris. these guys are cut and defined....franco columbos legs look like the normal big guy at any gym now days. the 60's era and 70's era the guys were big. todays guys are big, ripped to shreaded with veins everywhere. thats bodybuilding your asking about.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 27, 2010)

Stevens said:


> (a) Who do you think are the Top 10 best bodybuilders ever are?
> (b) Who do you think are the Top 10 best female bodybuilders ever are?
> (c) Who do you think are the Top 10 best feamle bodybuilders ever?
> 
> ta



*Top 10 best male bodybuilders ever...*



Arnold Schwarzenegger
Bill Pearl
*Dave Johns*
Casey Viator
Steve Reeves
Jim Haislop
Ronnie Coleman
Jay Cutler
Dave Draper
Frank Calta






*Top 10 best female bodybuilders ever...*



Lenda Murray
Dayana Cadeau
Juliette Bergmann
Sharon Marvel
Laura Binetti
Iris Kyle
Annie Rivieccio
Claudia Montemaggi
*Meral Ertunc*
Lisa Lyon


----------



## stepaukas (Mar 28, 2010)

another thing..
and i am no expert on this at all. when the black prince robbie robertson was interviewed a while back the subject on drugs came up. he said in his era, they all took drugs.. but he was quick to point out that the guys today are taking a lot, lot more. so does that mean they are more ripped from the drugs cause they can train longer without tiring out, which may result in a better looking body? hell, i dont know. to me, drugs= a cheater, but thats just me..
anyway, the guys from the 60's 70's looked big, with only a few ripped .. today, all the guys are ripped. what i loved about the older era, that you really dont see as much today.... in any sport, is the comraderie(sp) like the older era. i loved pumping iron.. all the guys training together were competeing against one another. the trained together then hung out and swam and tanned and drank.. love that part of the sport. now days, it seems like everyone hates everyone.look at a nfl game . at the end of the game, its an effort for the coaches to shake hands , and they wernt even the ones bashing heads together all game.
sportsmanship was way better in the 60's 70's, but in my opinion, todays bodybuilders blow away the guys from that era.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2010)

stepaukas said:


> another thing..
> and i am no expert on this at all. when the black prince robbie robertson was interviewed a while back the subject on drugs came up. he said in his era, they all took drugs.. but he was quick to point out that the guys today are taking a lot, lot more. so does that mean they are more ripped from the drugs cause they can train longer without tiring out, which may result in a better looking body? hell, i dont know. to me, drugs= a cheater, but thats just me..
> anyway, the guys from the 60's 70's looked big, with only a few ripped .. today, all the guys are ripped. what i loved about the older era, that you really dont see as much today.... in any sport, is the comraderie(sp) like the older era. i loved pumping iron.. *all the guys training together were competeing against one another. the trained together then hung out and swam and tanned and drank.. love that part of the sport. now days, it seems like everyone hates everyone.*look at a nfl game . at the end of the game, its an effort for the coaches to shake hands , and they wernt even the ones bashing heads together all game.
> sportsmanship was way better in the 60's 70's, *but in my opinion, todays bodybuilders blow away the guys from that era.*



You're right about today's bodybuilders versus way back when. If today's competitors jumped in a time machine and stepped on stage in the '70s? I guess the record books would be changed in a lot of contests.

So far as the hate or lack of sportsmanship goes, Bill Grant just gave an interview where he offered his take on that exact subject. He stated that whenever money comes into play there's the fact that helping someone might hurt you. 

Back in the day there was no money, so they only had their friendships to go by. Today, you help someone or offer a tip to a fellow competitor, you might be losing $10,000!

Jay Cutler _has _been seen training with Phil Heath in the past, but Heath wasn't really a factor at the time. I wonder if Jay and Phil will be training together leading up to _this _year's Olympia.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Mar 28, 2010)

Reg Park
Larry Scott
Arnold
Zane
Columbo
Platz
Haney 
Dorian 
Levron
Coleman


Though Im a fan of many current BBer's, I dont really consider any of them to be in the top 10, for the simple fact that all the men above have laid the foundation of the sport.  
If it wasnt for these guys there woulnt be the BBing we currently see today.


----------



## WINSTON (Apr 3, 2010)

best females .. lenda murray   irys kyle , kim chivesky , cory everson laura creavalle , yaxeni oriquen , . the rest follows.


----------



## chesty4 (Apr 16, 2010)

Stepaukas, you make a good point. I agree to some extent that most of today's pros are bigger, however, greatest doesn't always mean biggest. I just prefer yesteryear's classic lines & symetry. Lee Labrada was always my favorite because he was a little guy who could compete with (and beat) the big guys.


----------



## GFR (Apr 16, 2010)

1968 Arnold Schwarzenegger
1969 Arnold Schwarzenegger
1970 Arnold Schwarzenegger
1971 Arnold Schwarzenegger
1972 Arnold Schwarzenegger
1973 Arnold Schwarzenegger
1974 Arnold Schwarzenegger
1975 Arnold Schwarzenegger
1980 Arnold Schwarzenegger
1981 Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## boobuddy12345 (Apr 17, 2010)

*My Top Ten...(in no particular order).*

...based on the potential and or their success at reaching such potential:

1.) Matt Mendenhall
2.) Chuck Sipes
3.) Tom Prince
4.) Larry Scott
5.) Sergio Oliva
6.) Darin Lannaghan
7.) Bob Paris
8.) Vince Taylor
9.) John DeFendis
10.) Eddie Moyzan


----------



## boobuddy12345 (Apr 17, 2010)

...my top ten, part 2.


----------



## lukbigo (Oct 6, 2010)

*Franco Columbo Cant even get in the top ten come on the guy was great *


----------



## systemseo122 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Bodybuilding supplement*

Bodybuilding is the fastest way to achieve these goals, as by definition.


----------



## MyK (Oct 6, 2010)

systemseo122 said:


> Bodybuilding is the fastest way to achieve these goals, as by definition.


 

lol!


----------



## MoMeister (Oct 6, 2010)

Arnold #1

kevin levrone would be up there too


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 6, 2010)

I saw old pics of Sergio Oliva and the guy was so ahead of his time,muscle density i have yet to see on someone else...


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 6, 2010)

Schwarzenegger
Yates
Zane
Coleman
Hanely
Wheeler
Labrada
Cutler
Levrone
Platz


----------



## MDR (Oct 6, 2010)

1. Arnold
2. Sergio
3. Haney
4. Yates
5. Ferrigno
6. Franco
7. Pearl
8. Coleman
9. Cutler
10. Zane


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 6, 2010)

1-Ronnie Coleman
2-Arnold Schwarzenneger
3-Dorian Yates
4-Lee Haney
5-Sergio Oliva
6-Flex Wheeler
7-Kevin Levrone
8-Mike Mentzer
9-Jay Cutler
10-Branch Warren


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 6, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Top 10 best male bodybuilders ever...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A man who knows his stats,but in female bb i would have includes the first Ms O ,Rachel (can't remember her last name but can't forget her face!!!)and Cory Everson,two female bbers yet very attractive!!!


----------



## cyan (Oct 8, 2010)

Arnold


----------



## toddbgmlw25 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Classic Bodybuilders Evolution through the years...​*
*Arnold Schwarzenegger* (7 time Mr. Olympia) <very nice muscle proportion and a woman-like waist...>
*Ronnie Coleman* (8 time Mr. Olympia) <biggest body builder in a very good form...>


----------



## MDR (Oct 11, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> A man who knows his stats,but in female bb i would have includes the first Ms O ,Rachel (can't remember her last name but can't forget her face!!!)and Cory Everson,two female bbers yet very attractive!!!



McLish.  Very attractive woman w/nice proportions.


----------



## unclem (Oct 11, 2010)

franco columbo...number all time 1
frank zane
larry scott.........1st ever to reach authentic 20 inch arms.
boyer coe
mike mentzer
lee haney
dorian yates
flex wheeler
brian bucchann
vic richards for mass.........3rd because of his mass.
bob paris..........mr symetry............2nd to franco.

woman, only 1 favorite, cory everson the best ever.


----------



## mickseo1 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Anabolic Steroids*

Bodybuilding seems to be the trend nowadays. Most of the youngsters would love to build their body and keep themselves fit.


----------



## jstnelson2006 (Oct 12, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> No love for Frank Zane?  Come on now.
> ]
> 
> Wow, never heard of him. Crazy


----------



## jstnelson2006 (Oct 12, 2010)

Arnold has to be in the top 10. That should be a law


----------



## MDR (Oct 12, 2010)

jstnelson2006;2085220

Wow said:
			
		

> Never heard of Frank Zane?
> 
> Won the Olympia 3 times.  77-79
> Top five 3 other times 80, 82, 83


----------

